# Clutch install



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

What is the avg price of a clutch install if im supplying all the parts? So just paying for labor. They say its a 5 hour job


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's going to depend on the labor rate of the shop.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd call three reputable shops in your area, get three estimates, add them together, and divide by three. Then post it here so we'll know.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll bet you're looking at $500 or more.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That's going to depend on the labor rate of the shop.


:agree

I've seen labor rates in California $75-$100hr.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

As many times as I've had my trans dropped it really paid to make some good GTO friends. A buddy helped me thru the first time and after that I could do it by myself


----------

